# "New" yellow shrimp tank



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So I got a sizable group of yellows from Pam yesterday during the auction. After getting home, I was too tired to actually properly set up their tank with manzanita wood and various mosses. So for the time being, its just a piece of malaysian with some hornwort (?).

Thought I share some pics. (sorry, not the best quality of pics as they are taken from my phone. Also explains why I dont have any macro shots..lol).


















Thanks for looking


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice! What kind of substrate are you using? Those shrimps look a lot more yellow than the ones I saw at AI.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

cool! *.* very nice!  yellows are one of my favourites! how much was your tank at AIs? how many gallons? (sorry, i know its on their website but i would just like to see how big it is from your pic for a better reference )


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

solarz said:


> Very nice! What kind of substrate are you using? Those shrimps look a lot more yellow than the ones I saw at AI.


Thanks. The substrate is black 3M quartz.



Pamelajo said:


> That looks awesome!!!


Thanks Pam , you gave me a couple of heavily barried females, and so far they remain barried.



iBetta said:


> cool! *.* very nice!  yellows are one of my favourites! how much was your tank at AIs? how many gallons? (sorry, i know its on their website but i would just like to see how big it is from your pic for a better reference )


Thanks. I bought the tank a long time ago, but I think I got it for 60. It is a 7-8gal. For size reference, the tin can in the second pic measures about 5" tall, and is the tin from Davids Tea. Sorry, its the best size reference I can give.

I am actually thinking about setting up 3 of these on a dresser or something, with cherry, pearl blue and yellow in them.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Thanks. The substrate is black 3M quartz.
> 
> Thanks Pam , you gave me a couple of heavily barried females, and so far they remain barried.
> I am actually thinking about setting up 3 of these on a dresser or something, with cherry, pearl blue and yellow in them.


That is good then they did not get too stressed, so you should have a nice size little colony in no time. My pearls are doing well, and may have enough to part with some when your ready.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Hitch! 
That's my idea too! O: I just asked my friend to make me a shelve so that later I can put 3-4 cubes alongside, each housing a different species of shrimps . currently thinking of making those cubes myself though (12'x12'x12') since its expensive . oh and great minds think alike .

Thanks again!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya I was worried they were going to be too stressed, especially since I didn't really set up their tank and get them dripping until about 10. And thanks for the offer Pam, but I actually have a group of pearls right now. Iv been too busy to set up a proper tank for them. I also recently lost like 5 because my mom thought she was helping and fed (overfed) them while I was at the auction..lol

And iBetta, ya they are a little pricy.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I did not know you had some already, but it has been awhile since we had time to chat. 
The girls at work are in charge of feeding the betta, who replaced a killi that got over fed while I was on vacation.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, I got some a while ago. Just trying to get them all happy and everything. 

When I get mine going, we should do a trade to diversify.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Hitch said:


> When I get mine going, we should do a trade to diversify.


Unless we got them from the same place


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

true, I dont know where my originated from, as its from another hobbyist.

But even if our 2 originated from the same source, Im sure your population has a very different genetic profile as compared to mine (assuming of course we didnt get ours very recently). Plus, I think the next time I actually have time to come to another auction is not for a while, giving our two populations even more time for genetic drift. So it would still be worthwhile.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

I like it. This "improper" setup looks pretty darn good. Nice contrasting yellow shrimp and black gravel.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Hitch said:


> true, I dont know where my originated from, as its from another hobbyist.
> 
> But even if our 2 originated from the same source, Im sure your population has a very different genetic profile as compared to mine (assuming of course we didnt get ours very recently). Plus, I think the next time I actually have time to come to another auction is not for a while, giving our two populations even more time for genetic drift. So it would still be worthwhile.


I am glad you have that all figured out. So you're on for the next auction we can both attend.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

rush2112 said:


> I like it. This "improper" setup looks pretty darn good. Nice contrasting yellow shrimp and black gravel.


Doesn't it! I think he should leave it like that.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL, thanks guys.

I do really like the shape of the wood, but I just hate how at the bottom there is a weird arc (seen at the bottom of the first pic). Which takes away the look and feel of the wood is naturally grown from the substrate, instead it looks like I just randomly placed it onto of the substrate (which I did). Secondly, I dislike the disorderly look of the hornwort. Lastly, the wood is great for anchoring things like anubias and such (due to the many crevices), but a pain to work with for moss.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Well then take out the hornwort and cover it with anubias and such. As for moss, why not moss balls. If your not planning on having plecos in there you could use brown hair nets to attach the moss to the wood.

Tip: do not use hair nets with plecos a friend of mine's got caught in the fine threads and could not free itself.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, the tank would just be shrimps. I really just need a day or two to sit down and plan this out.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Since the colour of the shrimp was developed through line breeding by man.
You can only assume that they all come from a common gene pool. The colour can be more intense though feeding and proper care as well as culling.


----------

